# John Deere B



## rlaurent (Feb 7, 2012)

I am restoring a B and there is a piece broke out of the housing of the oil filter body where the stud goes through. Is this going to cause a problem?

Thanks


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

rlaurent said:


> I am restoring a B and there is a piece broke out of the housing of the oil filter body where the stud goes through. Is this going to cause a problem?
> 
> Thanks


If you could post a picture of the area, we could advise you better. You may be able to fix with JB Weld. Bye


----------



## rlaurent (Feb 7, 2012)

I tried uploading pictures, but it fails everytime, has anyone else had this problem.


----------

